# questions about nystatin cream (wipe off nipples before feeding? can i use it on DS?)



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I am using Nystatin oral suspension for DS's thrush and was given the Nystatin cream for my nipples.

Do I need to wash the cream off my nipples before feeding DS?

Also, can I use the cream for his diaper rash?


----------



## octobersweethearts (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi, I'm not sure if you need to wash it off your nipples before feeding, but I do know you can use it on his diaper area. I was prescribed Nystatin for my dd's diaper area before.

HTH!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Thread moved to breastfeeding.
Gossamer


----------



## momtoTnT (Dec 15, 2004)

We also have used the cream in the diaper area before - it was prescribed for ds though - I don't know if there is a difference in strength?

I'm not sure about washing the cream off your nipples though. When we were dealing with thrush, I was told just to use the oral suspension on my nipples - I was never prescribed the cream for myself.


----------



## tarablesue (Sep 23, 2002)

no you do not need to wash it off


----------



## mommytolittlelilly (Jul 7, 2004)

I was told that I didn't have to wipe the cream off my nipples before feeding, but I tried to do that anyway because of the fact that there was polyethelene (sp) and mineral oil in the cream. Also, I personally felt the Nystatin was pretty worthless. If you are going to use it, though, take a look at the contents on the tube and see what else is in there besides Nystatin. I think a vinegar and water solution works well topically, for the nipples and for Baby's bottom, unless you or the Baby develop sensitivity to the vinegar. For me, I had a reaction to that stupid Nystatin cream.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I didn't wipe it off because I didn't want to further dry out or irritate my nipples. However, for the reasons the PP stated, I did try to use it right after a nursing so most of it would be gone/absorbed by the time we needed to nurse again. I was pumping and working so I recall using it at night before bed and in the morning after the first feed.


----------

